# My latest effort



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have been busy in the workshop again this weekend and have been making a corner unit for someone. It is all made in pine and although not finished yet will require staining and varnishing. The top section will remain open and the bottom will have two panelled doors added.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

mailee, a nice piece of work, looks like you had a productive weekend. How are you planing to stain it, dark or light?
Great job!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

ooohhhwwweee.... that is one nice piece of furniture!

Way to go!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I like the fluting on the face frame! What did you use for the backs/sides of the cabinet? are they laminated panels, or did you glue them up yourself?

nice work


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the nice comments guys. It is going to be stained in a mid oak stain as this is what the customer has asked for. The sides are made out of laminated panels as is most of it as it saves a lot of time laminating them up myself. I have in the past jointed boards for this purpose but for the cost it is hardly worth the effort and the panels are pretty stable too.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

mailee,

You sure do fast, good work!!

Looks very nice!!

Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice work. Would like to see finished pics. It's fun running the flutes through the knots. Were you holding your breath?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good looking hutch, I like that alot. Nice job! 

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

You have been busy mailee. And doing a fine job I might add. Be sure to post some finished pics too.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice job mailee! I really like the look of pine furniture. Can't wait to see the finished piece.

Greg


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well here she is all ready for the final finishing:

Customer said she want's the final colour to be Burmese Teak so we will see how it turns out? I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Beautiful Mailee

And considering that you are working in such a congested shop (judging from the TS fence proximity).

Oh, and very nice Saw/Router guide

I'm waiting to see what the color will do to this beauty..

niki


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

mailee,

Looks GREAT!!

Did you make the top molding? If so, how did you do it?

Waiting to see what that finish looks like...

Thank you...


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

They want to try and make such a GORGEOUS piece of pine look like TEAK????
SAY it ain't SO --
Or at least that you charged them extra


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks again guys. Yes you are right Nik, I am working from a small shop, glad you like the router/saw guide too, very useful. It is a home made jig from some laminate material I was given. As for the cornice moulding Joe I did make it out of three pieces, (see attached pic) I always use this method as I can make unique mouldings. they are very expensive to buy over here too so it saves money. Yes Cowboy, I too was surprised that she wanted it that colour but as they say the customer is always right! I did charge well for it so it is worth ruining the piece for. :'(


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very NICE job mailee

I like it alot,,  just a bit of clear and you got it done,,,

Bj


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well I did finsh the corner unit at last and after a battle to get the stain right this is how it ended up. The customer was very pleased with it I am glad to say.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm not surprised the customer was very pleased. That's a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the kind comments guys, much appreciated.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Mailee. I just joined tonight and the first project I look at has flutes. I am looking for a jig to flute round vessels on a lathe. Mitch 12


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mitch 12

You found the right place ,,a jig was posted on the forum just to do what you want,but it will take me a bit to find it...it's a video and it's a neat jig that you can make and use a router bit with two bearings on the router bit..it's a neat setup for the lathe..

Just in case I can't find it, it's a jig that holds a small router that sits on the bed of the lathe and once you set it up you just push it down the bed of the lathe...the video will also show you how to index the stock so it comes out right on the button...

Just as a side note Sears made a router jig that will do the same thing and you can find them on eBay at the right price..

here's link for a small show and tell ▼

==http://search.ebay.com/router-crafter_W0QQfromZR40=========


Mitch 12

****** FOUND IT *******

SEE BELOW

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4665-how-shows.html


===========

==============


----------

